# omg...



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I was given tabs from my doc about a month ago, i was convinced they were for acid reflux, turns out that the tabs i was given are for a overactive bladder







how in the name of god did i think otherwise, god i wondered how they were not getting rid of this acid reflux..so im now back to normal plagued with this again and the doc says i dont know what else to give you, as you have had everything...i give up! ill just have to keep on sucking the extra strong mints in the hope they help


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

ROFL!!! You are too funny. Too bad they didn't have a placebo effect! That way they could be fixing the reflux and the bladder at the same time







I hear you on the reflux! Mine is out of control at the moment. I ate some alfalfa sprouts yesterday and walked around with acid burn ALLLL afternoon! Seems even water at the moment is wreaking havoc on my digestive system







Getting a bit tired of a burning throat!


----------



## 14012 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Joolie,Have you tried apple cider vinegar? I heard it works wonders when all else fails.DF


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

screamer ohmigod this damn burning is doing me head in







I will buy some anythings worth trying thanks desert


----------

